# BOOKS! What to do with all the dam books?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Some of you may remember a time before Google. A time before the internet even, when all the world's information & knowledge was contained in books. 

Over the years I've ended up with a huge collection of beautiful books that are pretty much useless and just taking up space. I can't be the only one, right? 

Has anybody been down this road? Pack them up and head to Value Village?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

We could start a book store? My wife has kept everybook from the last 20 years including all three of our kids books. I got tubs full taking up
Space that could be re-purposed for amps.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

My fiance LOVES books. She reads every night. We have donated some, sold some and have a shit ton to give to Teen Challenge when they're open for donations. I like books, but nowhere near as much as she does. We don't believe reading should be done from something that has to be charged. Do you have any charity groups that could use the books for fund raising? 

We turned our spare room into her Library......and there still is a closet FULL of books. I am an enabler. It's her main thing, so I encourage her.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Amp storage is important. 

But Unless the entire internet suddenly vanishes, I can't see books being of any value in the future. If I need to know something, I Google it.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Every year the Women's Auxiliary of The Brantford Symphony Orchestra holds a used book sale as a fundraiser. They start collecting donated books weeks in advance, and host a 3 or 4 day sale. Typically they raise high 5 figure amounts, all on books priced under 5 dollars for the most part. I'm almost convinced I have bought books in April that I donated in February. Obviously, this year's sale was canceled. 

Soooooo, there is potential value in used books.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There's also the question of out-dated information. For example, in the field of astronomy......when I was a kid, they were pretty sure there was some sort of life on the planet Venus under all that cloud. They were also sure there was life on Mars, because they could "see" vegetation growing & changing with the seasons. When Russia and the US started sending out probes, everything we knew about the planets changed real quick, leaving a whole lotta books totally out to lunch.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Paul M said:


> Every year the Women's Auxiliary of The Brantford Symphony Orchestra holds a used book sale as a fundraiser. They start collecting donated books weeks in advance, and host a 3 or 4 day sale. Typically they raise high 5 figure amounts, all on books priced under 5 dollars for the most part. I'm almost convinced I have bought books in April that I donated in February. Obviously, this year's sale was canceled.
> 
> Soooooo, there is potential value in used books.


I guess I'm looking for options to re-purpose books. I don't want to take them to paper recycle (like I did all my magazines & catalogs)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Some of you may remember a time before Google. A time before the internet even, when all the world's information & knowledge was contained in books.
> 
> Over the years I've ended up with a huge collection of beautiful books that are pretty much useless and just taking up space. I can't be the only one, right?
> 
> Has anybody been down this road? Pack them up and head to Value Village?


No book is useless and if it's good, re read it. The batteries don't die on books and there is a lot of them that are not available online. If you do want to give them away various shelters will take them off your hands. As far as outdated info, there is a scene in Hidden Figures where they use calculations from years before to figure out things.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Keep the deepest fiction and the most thorough tech manuals.

A tech-destroying solar flare could hit Earth within 100 years


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Though I don't know if they're open or buying, I did sell BOXES of used books to a place on Stony Plain Rd about 5 years back. Did another purge last year, gave tons to the kids, have a couple boxes (and a BIG box of guitar mags going back to 1990ish) in the garage gathering dust.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I started a thread about his a while ago. 

The concensus was the blue box.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, when I saw the thread title, I was going to ask 'just how many books about dams do you have, were you a dam builder?', but I see that's not what this is about. 

Re-purpose as amp stands?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Keep the deepest fiction and the most thorough tech manuals.
> 
> A tech-destroying solar flare could hit Earth within 100 years


There you go. That's what I'm thinking about. What if the internet and everything on it was sudden erased with no backups?? And nobody saved their books. Where would we be?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Re-purpose as amp stands?


Somebody is thinking now.

How about these: 

Skyline - RPG Acoustical Systems


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Re-purpose as amp stands?


good idea, but I may need to buy some more books first


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have a huge library, and buy more each month. Amazon is about to give me VIP status!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

You can use them as toilet paper.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> You can use them as toilet paper.


John Wayne toilet paper: don't take no shit.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> How about these:
> 
> Skyline - RPG Acoustical Systems


All those years those stacks of books I had arranged to look all random, I meant to do that.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

colchar said:


> I have a huge library, and buy more each month. Amazon is about to give me VIP status!


Save money and get even MORE books. Check out Buy Cheap Discount Books & Novels at Online Bookstore - BookOutlet.ca if you haven't. I'm not sure how they get the books, but they get some good ones, and they are heavily discounted. Watch out for the ones with the green circle, they are generally damaged books. Red are the good ones. They may not look like they just came off the printer, but many do look in pristine condition. $35 books for $8 and such. We have filled a lot of shelf space courtesy of book outlet.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Last time i moved. I donated boxes full of books to my local library. All magasines went in the recycling bin and other books were donated to charity. 

It was a good cleaning... 

Wife still buys books. She trades them with friends and they all end up for charity.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do you have any of these in your city/neighbourhood?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> No book is useless and if it's good, re read it. The batteries don't die on books and there is a lot of them that are not available online. If you do want to give them away various shelters will take them off your hands. As far as outdated info, there is a scene in Hidden Figures where they use calculations from years before to figure out things.


that was a good movie. I've watched it several times.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> Do you have any of these in your city/neighbourhood?


No we don't. Is it like a book exchange? 

and You just gave me an idea. The wife's father lives in a retirement home. It has a library, but there's not a lot of books in it. I'll inquire if they'd be interested in taking them.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Some of mine are antiques. Holding on until they go up in price.... Lol.


There are at least 5 book exchanges on the route my dog and I take in our walks. Mostly newspaper boxes with take one leave one in people's front lawns


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Well, when I saw the thread title, I was going to ask 'just how many books about dams do you have, were you a dam builder?', but I see that's not what this is about.
> 
> Re-purpose as amp stands?


Yup.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Slowly becoming more frequent library users as our incomes are redirected to other things. We used to buy a zillion books, belonged to book clubs, scoured used book stores etc, but that gets harder with less money and way fewer trips to the city. A bunch of English teachers helped us move into our current home, they were in one of my bands at the time, and they all thought we had a lot of books...I think they meant for folks who weren't English teachers, but maybe they meant for idiots, not sure. 

Anyway, cases of books have since gone to second hand book stores, libraries, the kids' homes, the recycler, friends, etc. So much information is available online that we simply don't buy reference or history books anymore, or very rarely. My disused, unused, unwanted music books usually find eager recipients in high school music teachers, and when my private students show up at the right time (right after a purge) I often just hand them stuff to keep.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Slowly becoming more frequent library users as our incomes are redirected to other things.


I'm really glad I adopted an e-reader and e-books a couple of years ago. It was weird at first but now I prefer e-books over physical books (at least the majority of times - they can't compete with some of those fancy illustrated books). 

Without e-reading, I wouldn't have been able to access any library books. I've probably read a dozen e-books since the panny started - and I still have a couple of physical books out that I can't return yet. But to me, e-books rule.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Yup.
> 
> View attachment 317750


Glad to see you sticking to hardcovers for the best tone, but you need to remove the dust jacket from one to correct the left/right balance.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Kindle but never got used to the frequent page turns and some other features. It's been collecting dust for a couple of years. Maybe I should resurrect it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm really glad I adopted an e-reader and e-books a couple of years ago. It was weird at first but now I prefer e-books over physical books (at least the majority of times - they can't compete with some of those fancy illustrated books).
> 
> Without e-reading, I wouldn't have been able to access any library books. I've probably read a dozen e-books since the panny started - and I still have a couple of physical books out that I can't return yet. But to me, e-books rule.


E books are ok as long as they have power and you have an internet connection. I tried one once in my shop while working on the '81 Shovel. Seems they don't like grease and oil too much. Neither do laptops. I do have iBooks and Libby ( the library e-book thing) on one of the iPads but I find for what I read they are very limited in the free department.....there is almost nothing in shop manuals.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Glad to see you sticking to hardcovers for the best tone, but you need to remove the dust jacket from one to correct the left/right balance.


LOL

The tech info in most of those old textbooks is about as old-school as the amps they are keeping apart. But I'll address that jacket issue ASAP! 



Mooh said:


> I have a Kindle but never got used to the frequent page turns and some other features. It's been collecting dust for a couple of years. Maybe I should resurrect it.


I tried an old Sony e-reader years ago and hated it. I use my small iPad now and love it. Perfect size and Overdrive (the s/w my library uses) is really nice once you get over the short learning curve. Different library systems use different s/w though, so I can vouch for all.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Re-purpose as amp stands?



Be careful to match the content of the books to the musical gear or your tone could be seriously compromised. Romance books for sappy country songs, action novels for hard rock, gardening manuals for folk music, etc.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> No we don't. Is it like a book exchange?
> 
> and You just gave me an idea. The wife's father lives in a retirement home. It has a library, but there's not a lot of books in it. I'll inquire if they'd be interested in taking them.


Yes...It is a book exchange. However, it is not expected that you will take a book if you leave one (and the reverse). We have several in our neighbourhood and throughout parts of the city.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Be careful to match the content of the books to the musical gear or your tone could be seriously compromised. Romance books for sappy country songs, action novels for hard rock, gardening manuals for folk music, etc.


So if you play a lot of Regga you're into porn?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

If we have a second wave of Covid-19 and the accompanying toilet paper shortage, you can turn them into "But-Coin!"


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Thrift and used book stores here seem to take them (when there isn't an ongoing pandemic at any rate)

I'm not against e readers, but I'm not ready to give up my library yet. I likely will as I get a bit older and am looking to downsize, but I prefer reading physical books.


----------



## Sheratone (Apr 21, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> No we don't. Is it like a book exchange?
> 
> and You just gave me an idea. The wife's father lives in a retirement home. It has a library, but there's not a lot of books in it. I'll inquire if they'd be interested in taking them.


Tricky at the moment, but any “light reading” you might consider donating to a local hospital.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I had a Kobo. It didn't need an internet connection. I just downloaded what I wanted from torrent sites.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I had to dispose of my brother's collection. Couldn't find anywhere even for donation.
Took three months of blue boxing them.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I had to dispose of my brother's collection. Couldn't find anywhere even for donation. Took three months of blue boxing them.


Ditto for much of my own. I had probably close to two thousand books several years ago. Goodwill took some but didn't want much. Library didn't want any, not even expensive art / architecture / photography books in like-new condition (there's another story of bureaucracy at work there). Advertised for weeks pickup for free for flea market operators or anyone else, not a single person called.

Spent hours over months ripping the hardcovers off - as required by our municipality - and putting the pages in the blue box. What a shame.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

boyscout said:


> Spent hours over months ripping the hardcovers off - as required by our municipality - and putting the pages in the blue box. What a shame.


Destroying almost any book brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

NoTalentHack said:


> Thrift and used book stores here seem to take them (when there isn't an ongoing pandemic at any rate)
> 
> I'm not against e readers, but I'm not ready to give up my library yet. I likely will as I get a bit older and am looking to downsize, but I prefer reading physical books.


The two aren't mutually exclusive. I sign out both e-books and physical books from my library. E-books are just easier to sign out and return. And adapting to e-books doesn't stop me from continuing to read physical books. 

It's like tubes-v-modeling. They don't have to be exclusively either/or, they coexist and either one may be the right tool for the job. Options are good.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> The two aren't mutually exclusive. I sign out both e-books and physical books from my library. E-books are just easier to sign out and return. And adapting to e-books doesn't stop me from continuing to read physical books.
> 
> It's like tubes-v-modeling. They don't have to be exclusively either/or, they coexist and either one may be the right tool for the job. Options are good.


I agree, like I said, I have nothing against e readers. I still read books over the internet and certainly wouldn't decline an e reader if it was offered to me. Physical books are just my preference, like tube amps are still the preference for some folks who like modellers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A few years back the wife at the time got on my case about me having a lot of books so some went in a yard sale or two and some went to book stores etc.. Most paperbacks were no problem, especially with low prices or as trades. Car and motorcycle manuals went for a good price, fast.....didn't matter how old they were or for the most part shape they were in. Hard covers, unless they were car and motorcycle manuals and some computing texts just sat. One thing that surprised me was elementary school reading books from pre 1960. The Sally, Dick and Jane types. They sold no problem but tabletop books etc. ended up in the trash. If you have a 20 year collection of Natn'l Geo or Reader Digest books, burn them unless the Natn'l Geo's are before WWII.....those go as fast as older Playboys.
Maybe set yourself up one of these.








Emphasize sthe "Take a book" part.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love books.
I have traded some in at used book stores in the past--but some stores are pickier than others.
And so it depends on what your books are.
Mostly I've traded mien in for other books--which still usually lowers the number of books in your home.
I'm okay with it--I love books.

And if I'm at a store & it's not a music store-it's probably a book store.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The bench on the church's organ was a bit low, so I propped it up with hymn books.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Verne said:


> We turned our spare room into her Library......and there still is a closet FULL of books. I am an enabler. It's her main thing, so I encourage her.


Smart... "I've only bought 4 guitars to your 14 books!"


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Verne said:


> We turned our spare room into her Library......and there still is a closet FULL of books. I am an enabler. It's her main thing, so I encourage her.


Smart... "I've only bought 4 guitars to your 14 books!"


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Books are Burning

Dave on organ, so we will have to settle for Andy on guitar. Andy shows he has some chops too at the end. Notice the "classic rock" set-up.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Books are still relevant and very important. People are trying to rewrite history all the time these days. What is fashionably politically incorrect is erased from history.

I like old stuff. Old cars. Old guitar amps. Old firearms. I buy old books too. Mainly reference books. My reference library keeps growing so I can maintain and service all my old stuff. I can re-load my own rounds. Repair an old 6V voltage regulator for my ‘38 car. Whatever... New stuff is boring, cheap crap. If I can source the right books, I can keep the old stuff working for my lifetime.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

tdotrob said:


> We could start a book store? My wife has kept everybook from the last 20 years including all three of our kids books. I got tubs full taking up
> Space that could be re-purposed for amps.


I can add to the list big time. I inherited over 2ooo books when my in-laws house was sold. So many amazing books. My son kept a running inventory as they were packed away. We need to get rid of half of them at least because there’s no room. The three floor to ceiling bookcases are completely full.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Books are still relevant and very important. People are trying to rewrite history all the time these days. What is fashionably politically incorrect is erased from history.
> 
> I like old stuff. Old cars. Old guitar amps. Old firearms. I buy old books too. Mainly reference books. My reference library keeps growing so I can maintain and service all my old stuff. I can re-load my own rounds. Repair an old 6V voltage regulator for my ‘38 car. Whatever... New stuff is boring, cheap crap. If I can source the right books, I can keep the old stuff working for my lifetime.
> 
> ...


Half the time if you go online to find servicing info on older stuff like cars, motorcycles, guns and tube related electronics there is a lot missing that is there in books. Reloading black powder cartridges can prove to be a lot of fun unless you get it wrong. My 1867 Snider Enfield is fun to hunt with and target shoot but the modern suggested loads are too heavy. Luckily when I got it after my 2nd father in law died there was original ammo and original loading charts.


----------

